# help! my hoglet's leg broke..



## mauee (Jan 7, 2015)

my 5week old hoglet accidentally fell off my hand around 12midnight for around 1meter high...i think one leg was broken.. i can clearly see that he can hardly walk.. it breaks my heart so much to see him like that and there's no vet by this time. when i returned him to his cage, he walked a little then he went to sleep.. i know he's in pain.. what should i do? is there any first aid for this? please advise. thank u.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

How do you know his leg his broken? How did he land? Was he in a ball or was his leg sticking out?

If you're sure I think you should get him to a vet ASAP! I know you said it's late at night but are there any emergency animal hospitals around? If you have to wait until the morning I would personally try to make sure he was as comfortable as possible and in as little stress as possible. I don't know if there's anything else you could do but that's what I would try.

Also, why is your hedgehog only 5 weeks old? That's too young to separate it from it's mother


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If there are no emergency vets in your area, stake one out that opens early and get your hedgie in ASAP. A fall can have many issues, broken bones, internal injuries, and is no laughing matter. There isn't really any first aid other than leave him alone till you can get him to the vet, handling could just make things worse.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's nothing you can do yourself. He needs to get to a vet ASAP. Keep him warm and try to keep him as inactive as possible without stressing him further. No wheel in the cage, put his food & water close to his bed, etc.


----------



## mauee (Jan 7, 2015)

----
How do you know his leg is broken? How did he land? Was he in a ball or was his leg sticking out? If you're sure I think you should get him to a vet ASAP! I know you said it's late at night but are there any emergency animal hospitals around? If you have to wait until the morning I would personally try to make sure he was as comfortable as possible and in as little stress as possible. I don't know if there's anything else you could do but that's what I would try. Also, why is your hedgehog only 5 weeks old? That's too young to separate it from it's mother


-hello all,
thank u so much for replying..
he landed on his side part of the body then he rolled. i saw him walk like a cripple..

he's not yet separated from the mother. i wad just checking on him then he accidentally fell. when i returned him to the cage, he just slept..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You really need to get him to a vet as soon as you possibly can - today or tomorrow. He needs pain medication and the vet needs to set the broken leg so it can heal correctly. Since he's growing right now and because young animals tend to heal quickly, if you leave it too long, it's very possible that his leg will start to set incorrectly and it will be crooked. The vet would have to break his leg again to set it properly or it could cause him pain for his entire life. He also needs to be checked out for other injuries, especially internal injuries that could cause him to die.

Please, please get him to a vet soon. There is nothing you can do at home - he needs medical care NOW.


----------



## mauee (Jan 7, 2015)

thank you all so much!


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Did you manage to get your hedgehog to a vet yet? How is he doing?


----------

